# Nokia Launches Two New Music Phones



## PeterSimon (Sep 2, 2009)

Nokia has launched two new music and social networking phones, X6 and X3. Nokia said that its new X6 features 32GB of on-board memory with a 3.2" finger touch interface and comes with a music playback time of 35 hours.

The Nokia X6 has a 16:9 screen for photos, videos and browsing. The new phone comes with direct access to Ovi Store and brings 20 friends and virtual communities such as Facebook to the users homescreen. It also features a 5 megapixel camera with Carl Zeiss lens and supports Nokias Comes With Music service.

Jo Harlow, vice president of Nokia, said: "The Nokia X6 and Comes With Music is a powerful combination, enabling music fans to download all the music they could ever want - quickly, easily and for free. We're giving people convenient access to and ownership of a vast music library and an exciting new touchscreen device to play their music on."

Nokia added that the X3 is a first series 40 Ovi Store-enabled device. The Nokia X3 is a music device that comes with stereo speakers, built-in FM radio, and a 3.2 megapixel camera.

Nokia has also introduced Mini Speaker MD-9, a pocket-size speaker, and Bluetooth Stereo Headset BH-505, a neckband headset which claims to offer call audio quality in noisy environments.

The Nokia X6 has an estimated retail price of 450 and the Nokia X3 retails for an estimated 115. Both devices are expected to be available in the fourth quarter of 2009.

http://mobility.cbronline.com/news/nokia_launches_two_new_music_phones_030909


----------



## johnfernandez (Sep 7, 2009)

Hello PeterSimon..
It is really a very good news for music lovers.I am also a music lover so I am feeling glad that Nokia has launched two new music phones.How I have to think about purchase this phone.


----------

